# Gulf seafood industry crippled by Ike's damage



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

Gulf seafood industry crippled by Ike's damage - Yahoo! News (September 25, 2008)

I wonder if a new Bubba Gump Shrimp Company will swoop in like after Hurricane Carmen a la _Forrest Gump_?


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep, first Katrina, then diesel, and now Ike. You should see all the boats in their slips down in Bayou la Batre. It is really sad.


----------

